# bsdconfig, the ancient sysinstall, does not work to install the ports or bundles from CD/DVD!



## teo (Aug 2, 2015)

Hello community!

Up to the version 9, to install FreeBSD with graphical desktop through sysinstall(8), he was not taking a long time from CD/DVD, and after that they replaced sysinstall(8) with bsdinstall(8),  it is not possible to install the ports and bundles for graphical desktop with bsdinstall(8) from CD/DVD.

Because does not work bsdinstall(8) as it used to do sysintall(8) from CD/DVD?


----------



## Juanitou (Aug 2, 2015)

Why do you ask what it seems to me as the same question again and again?
Thread i-miss-the-old-man-sysinstall.49367/
Thread can-i-configure-with-sysinstall-on-freebsd-10-1-i386.49019/

I’m tempted to close the thread right now.


----------



## teo (Aug 2, 2015)

Juanitou said:
			
		

> I’m tempted to close the thread right now.



It is not the same question.  I'm trying to understand, why you can not install ports and bundles with bsdinstall(8) as it used to do sysinstall(8) from CD/DVD.


----------



## Juanitou (Aug 2, 2015)

As far as I know, post-installation of packages can be done through bsdconfig(8), as was already mentioned in your old threads above. The reasons for that change are also evoked on these threads.


----------



## teo (Aug 2, 2015)

Juanitou said:


> as was already mentioned in your old threads above.


The old discussions are not clear. Try using bsdinstall(8), however gave error, at the time of enter in the CD/DVD, and was redirected to a predetermined mirror.


----------



## fnoyanisi (Aug 2, 2015)

Section 2.5.3 in FreeBSD Handbook does not mention any such issues.

I am not 100% sure but I used `portsnap fetch` then `portsnap extract` after my fresh install and it perfectly worked for me. This requires an internet connection, though. And if you do not have an internet connection, then there is no point of installing ports I reckon.


----------



## teo (Aug 3, 2015)

Sorry, I am correcting, bsdinstall(8) is not, is bsdconfig(8)  for install ports and packages from CD/DVD as I used to do with sysinstall(8), nevertheless one cannot, here the results.

I verified that the disc is mounted:

`# mount -t cd9660 /dev/cd0 /dist`






Then I proceeded with the command `bdsconfig` and menu packages:

`# bsdconfig`





In this way I knew install FreeBSD with graphical desktop without losing too much time with sysinstall(8). Today I cannot with bsdconfig(8).


----------



## fnoyanisi (Aug 3, 2015)

I tried to find the relevant section in bsdconfig(8) code, but I think the code is too complex to reverse engineer, whereas bsdinstall(8) is easy to read and modify!

Anyways, I would assume the script should have some sort of mount capability, so try without mounting the CDROM and let the script do it.


----------



## teo (Aug 3, 2015)

bsdconfig(8) is the substitute of sysinstall(8) , the sysinstall(8) before the version 9 of FreeBSD  was working perfectly in this method. In the released images it is demonstrated that bsdconfig(8) he cannot install ports or bundles from CD/DVD and generates error.  Someone can correct this procedure?


----------



## roddierod (Aug 3, 2015)

teo said:


> View attachment 2673



I've not used this, but did you try unmounting the cd?


----------



## teo (Aug 3, 2015)

roddierod said:
			
		

> I've not used this, but did you try unmounting the cd?



No, I want to install FreeBSD with desktop graphic as done before, but can not with bsdconfig(8) from CD/DVD, the assembly and dismantling of a CD/DVD is not difficult.


----------



## SirDice (Aug 3, 2015)

The error you're getting is because the CD/DVD is already mounted, unmount it first.


----------



## teo (Aug 3, 2015)

SirDice said:
			
		

> The error you're getting is because the CD/DVD is already mounted, unmount it first.




With the mounted and dismantled disc, gave the result of error, something I am not doing well? Please tell me how I should proceed,  it is already dismantled.


----------



## fnoyanisi (Aug 3, 2015)

Make sure CD/DVD is not mounted; check with mount(1), *see that* /dev/cd0 and /dist are not mounted, and start the bsdconfig(8) once again.

As I said previously, personally, I use `portsnap fetch` and then `portsnap extract`method. If your ultimate goal is installing ports, use the method.

If you think the configuration script, bsdconfig(8), has some issues with media detection/mounting, the best practice would be providing a bug report.


----------

